# prove to me why i should switch to vertical growing



## kushforbrains (May 1, 2012)

Title says it all I am very interested in vertical grows but it seems like a lot of hard work for the same product and same amount of that product 
Can anyone prove to me you harvested more than a gram pre watt in a vertical garden

Please don't reply if you havnt done it and you just heard about it I hav searched and searched all about very grows and it seems like most of them get about as much as a normal grow 
Thanks in advance for anything helpful and I will up ur rep if it is helpful


----------



## CashCrops (May 1, 2012)

Here ya go https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/511757-vertical-aero-racks.html


----------



## Gastanker (May 1, 2012)

Here's a simple illustration. This is from DIALux, an industry standard lighting program used to calculate luminance. Same wattage/lumen being put off by each fixture - compare the amount of white space. Aside from eliminating restrike the vertical offers a much much larger surface area than a flat top.


----------



## CashCrops (May 1, 2012)

Good example Gastanker


----------



## Gastanker (May 1, 2012)

From a mathematical perspective. A 4x4 canopy is 16sq ft. 

If you have your plants 24" from the bulb in a vert system and only a single row of 3' tall plants (small) you would have a surface area of 37.68sq ft - over twice that of the 4x4.


----------



## Gastanker (May 1, 2012)

Here's a master pulling over 2g/p with vertical 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## kushforbrains (May 1, 2012)

thanks everybody mr gas good looking with that diagram i was just seeing alot of lame systems with stretched plants and pop corn nugs everywhere plus rep to all of you i appreciate it perfect answers i love it lol


----------

